

Google plans social games debut - avjinder
http://www.sentinelsource.com/features/technology/google-plans-social-games-debut/article_6f9b7643-5963-5f17-b120-b549aac7678a.html

======
foob
I'm worried that this decision is coming too soon. Of the people I know, it
has been the ones who strongly dislike aspects of facebook like these money
hungry games that have switched to G+ so far. The other users might follow
them but it is a delicate transition and probably has more to do with
community than features. Introducing games now might turn off a lot of the
early adopters at a time when their continued presence is crucial.

------
glimcat
Do not want.

Plus is growing on me. It does what it's supposed to do and stops there. I
don't want a bunch of smurfberry crap added to it.

------
agscala
Does anyone have an idea what kind of platform they're going to require for
developers to use? Will it be flash (hopefully not), Javascript?

~~~
cicatrix_manet
my guess is it will be open to both Adobe Flash and "Google" HTML5.

